
The Brain Behind Project Loon: Powering internet balloons and now satellites too - lawrenceyan
https://medium.com/loon-for-all/the-connectivity-brain-behind-loons-network-f26c2b0b4288
======
partingshots
This is what Elon Musk is trying to do with SpaceX isn’t it? Seems like he’s
late to the game at this point.

